# Yahoo- Melatonin supplement calms irritable bowels (Daily Mail)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Melatonin, the hormone that regulates the body clock, is being used to treat inflammatory bowel disease. A daily supplement based on the compound is being taken by patients with ulcerative colitis.View the full article


----------

